# Tunnel über Proxy-Server



## draig (8. März 2007)

Hallo. Ich bin im einen Netzwerk, der über einen Proxy ins Internet geht. Nun habe ich zu Hause einen Proxy eingerichtet. Ich möchte gerne, dass ich mich mit den Proxy vom Netzwerk ins Internet einloggen und dann über mein Proxy gegangen wird.(Ein Programm was das macht) So wie beim Programm your freedom, nur das ich meinen Proxy benutzen möchte. Also quasi der Proxy fürs Internet mit meinen Proxy verbindet und dann über meinen HomeProxy die Adressen usw. aufgerufen werden.

Bei Yourfreedom ist es so, dass ich dort den Proxy um ins Netz komme eintrage und der dann zu einen Server von denen verbindet. und darüber dann die Internetseiten aufgerufen werden. Dort muss ich dann bei den programmen als proxy localhost eintragen, damit er das so macht.

Danke schonmal für Antworten im voraus.


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2007)

Dann musst du wahrscheinlich deinen Proxy zu hause als Proxy eintragen, oder was meinst du?


----------



## draig (9. März 2007)

Ich muss den anderen Proxy benutzen, um einen Internet-Verbindung herzustellen. Sonst würde ich den ja direkt eintragen.


----------

